# The All Too Literal Quiz...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So we're training Go Outs... I line him up... "Mark........ GO!..............Quiz, SIT!" and sit he did. Only problem? He didn't turn around first! Dang dog did exactly what I said and "forgot" about the part where he's supposed to turn on a dime to face me and then sit! Nope! He knew his go out toy was out there somewhere hidden in the grass beyond the ring ropes and he didn't want to take his eyes off of it! Dang dog sat there with his back to me!

As my friend said... "Well, that's different!"

-Stephanie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Quiz gets an A+ in style points!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! He was just doing what he was told. Besides, temptation got the better of him. Good boy Quiz!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's too funny!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have a clever boy there - you really must learn to be more explicit with your commands!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a hoot-reminds me of my Belgian Tervuren, who was very literal!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL thats too funny. What a smarty pants oh well I guess you said it LOL!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

aaaawwww... hahahaha. He's a goood boy... listens to every word you say!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good boy Quiz...Maddie says she joins the Literal Club too!!  HEHE!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

We're going back out to train in about an hour... We'll see what we get today. I'll back things up a step and make the turn and sit hugely rewarding first.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,he did do what you asked him to do but HIS WAY!!!.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

That's so cute!! I can just picture it!


----------

